# Chat > Γενικά για το awmn >  Γ.Σ. 24/1/2004

## dti

Εδώ θα συζητήσουμε οτι έχει σχέση με τη Γενική Συνέλευση και τις Εκλογές της 24/1/2004.
Σχετικά με τον τόπο και χρόνο διεξαγωγής μπορείτε να ενημερωθείτε εδώ.

----------


## jstiva

Υποψηφιότητες προσώπων για το νέο Προεδρείο θα γίνουν επί τόπου ή γίνονται μέσω άλλης διαδικασίας? Καλό είναι να έχουμε μια πρώτη ιδέα των υποψηφιοτήτων πριν έρθουμε να ψηφίσουμε...

----------


## wiresounds

Ενδιαφέρομαι να παραβρεθώ και έχω προταθεί από 2 μέλη.

----------


## bchris

Την ΓΣ αυτη μπορουν να την παρακολουθησουν μονο οσοι θελουν να λαβουν μερος στο προεδριο του AWMN, η ειναι ανοικτη για ολα τα μελη?

Αν ισχυει το δευτερο, θα με ενδιεφερε κι εμενα να παρευρεθω.



ΥΓ

Τα στοιχεια μου τα εχεις Δαμιανε, οποτε δεν τα postαρω εδω περα...

----------


## paravoid

> Την ΓΣ αυτη μπορουν να την παρακολουθησουν μονο οσοι θελουν να λαβουν μερος στο προεδριο του AWMN, η ειναι ανοικτη για ολα τα μελη?
> 
> Αν ισχυει το δευτερο, θα με ενδιεφερε κι εμενα να παρευρεθω.
> 
> 
> 
> ΥΓ
> 
> Τα στοιχεια μου τα εχεις Δαμιανε, οποτε δεν τα postαρω εδω περα...


Είναι Γενική Συνέλευση. Παρεβρίσκονται τα εγγεγραμμένα μέλη (δες άλλο topic) και συζητούν και αποφασίζουν διάφορα πράγματα για το σωματείο (π.χ. τροποποίηση καταστατικού). Όλες οι εξουσίες στο σωματείο πηγάζουν από εκεί.
Στην συγκεκριμένη Γ.Σ. θα γίνουν και εκλογές ώστε να εκλεγεί ένα Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο. 
Με αυτό ολοκληρώνεται και ο (μοναδικός) σκοπός της προσωρινής Διοικητικής Επιτροπής (dti, ggeorgan, papashark μέχρι πρόσφατα) που υπήρχε μέχρι τώρα (για την ακρίβεια μέχρι τις 24/1)

----------


## lambrosk

Τίθεται θέμα στησίματος για να εγγραφώ και να συμμετέχω στην ψηφοφορία;
Δεν με ενδιαφέρει Δ.Σ. θέση.
Αν τίθεται, τότε να ανέβω πρόχειρα στην ταράτσα το βράδυ βάζω το 341AP και μιλάω με Atzo που είναι δίπλα...και είμαστε οκ!
Απλώς θέλω να κάνω πιο ολοκληρωμένη δουλειά...

----------


## dti

> Υποψηφιότητες προσώπων για το νέο Προεδρείο θα γίνουν επί τόπου ή γίνονται μέσω άλλης διαδικασίας? Καλό είναι να έχουμε μια πρώτη ιδέα των υποψηφιοτήτων πριν έρθουμε να ψηφίσουμε...


Οι υποψηφιότητες θα πρέπει να υποβληθούν με τον ίδιο τρόπο όπως στην προηγούμενη Γ.Σ., δηλαδή είτε εδώ είτε με γραπτή δήλωση που θα σταλεί σε κάποιο από τα μέλη της προσωρινής Διοικούσας Επιτροπής.
Εδώ επίσης μπορούν να υποβληθούν και τα θέματα που θέλει κάποιος να θέσει ενώπιον της Γ.Σ. (χωρίς να είναι δεσμευτικό αυτό). 
Πάντως επειδή δεν θα είναι εύκολο να κρατηθούν πλήρη πρακτικά, καλό είναι να υπάρχει και έγγραφη κατάθεση οποιασδήποτε πρότασης που θα υποβληθεί στη Γ.Σ.
Εδώ πάντως δεν πρέπει να αρχίσει συζήτηση για κάποιο από αυτά τα θέματα. Ωστόσο, όπως είχε γράψει παλιότερα κι ο Alexandros, μπορεί ο οποιοσδήποτε υποψήφιος να αναπτύξει τις ιδέες και τα πιστεύω του, σχετικά με το Σύλλογο.

----------


## dti

> Τίθεται θέμα στησίματος για να εγγραφώ και να συμμετέχω στην ψηφοφορία;
> Δεν με ενδιαφέρει Δ.Σ. θέση.
> Αν τίθεται, τότε να ανέβω πρόχειρα στην ταράτσα το βράδυ βάζω το 341AP και μιλάω με Atzo που είναι δίπλα...και είμαστε οκ!
> Απλώς θέλω να κάνω πιο ολοκληρωμένη δουλειά...


Προσωπικά εγώ είμαι υπέρ της εγγραφής σου ακόμη κι αν δεν έχεις στήσει ακόμη τον εξοπλισμό. Οι κινήσεις σου δηλώνουν σαφώς οτι θες και μπορείς να αποτελέσεις ένα πολύ χρήσιμο κόμβο για το δίκτυο, άμεσα, οπότε άρω οποιαδήποτε επιφύλαξη είχα.

----------


## dti

Επειδή αρκετοί κατά καιρούς μου ζητούν να διαβάσουν το Καταστατικό του Συλλόγου, να σας υπενθυμίσω οτι αυτό βρίσκεται στην Κεντρική Σελίδα του awmn.gr - About - Το πλήρες καταστατικό του συλλόγου

----------


## kostas

Δαμιανέ, επειδή δεν κατάλαβα, θα μπούμε στον Δημόκριτο με τα ονόματά μας οι πενηντατόσοι που "γραφτήκαμε" μέσω forum και μετά θα γραφτούμε κανονικά και θα ψηφίσουμε ή θα γίνει κάπως αλλιώς;

----------


## ggeorgan

Παρακαλώ μην κραυγάζετε.
Για το θέμα της αιθούσης, δεν γνωρίζω αν έχουμε περισσότερο χώρο. Αν, όμως, η στενότητα χώρου, κατά την γνώμη ορισμένων μελών της ΓΣ θα επηρεάσει τις εργασίες της, μπορούν να ζητήσουν να αναβληθεί για καλύτερο χώρο. Κυρίαρχο όργανο είναι η Συνέλευση και μπορεί να λάβει τέτοια απόφαση με απλή πλειοψηφία.
Για τους ακροατές υπάρχει ο περιορισμός που υπάρχει, πρέπει, δηλαδή, να εγκρίνει την εισδοχή τους ο Γενική Συνέλευση, πράγμα που δεν μπορεί να προεξοφληθεί από τώρα. Μια πρακτική λύση είναι να δώσουν κι αυτοί από τώρα τα ονόματά τους, να γίνουν δεκτοί στον χώρο του Δημοκρίτου και, αν τους δεχθεί η Συνέλευση, αποδεχομένη τον κίνδυνο να ακυρωθούν αργότερα οι αποφάσεις της, να μπουν, αν όχι να φύγουν. 
Δεν ανοίγουμε ένα thread για ενδιαφερομένους ακροατές ; Υπάρχει, βέβαια, το ενδεχόμενο να μαζέψει και περιέργους το thread αυτό που δεν θα ήθελαν να δώσουν τα 20 ευρώ, αλλά δεν θέλουν να χάσουν το θέαμα. Μήπως να ισχύσει και εδώ η άτυπη διαδικασία συστάσεων που ισχυει για τα μέλη ; Πάντως, αν μετα από τόσο κόσκινο, η συνέλευση δεν τους δεχθεί (η νομικώς ασφαλέστερη εκδοχή), θα αισθανθούν πολύ άσχημα.
Ιδού ο προβληματισμός μου, ας πει και κανένας άλλος καμμιάν ιδέα.

----------


## andreas

> andreas εκτός του οτι δεν καταλαβαίνω πως λες οτι κακώς εγώ παρεμβαίνω σε κάτι που με αφορά και το κάνεις αυτό παρεμβαίνοντας σε κάτι που δε σε αφορά. Πέραν τούτου μπορεί η ευγένεια να ορίζει ότι δεν πρέπει να διακόπτουμε συζητήσεις άλλων, δεν μπορεί όμως ο papashark να ρωτάει κάτι για 20η φορά (μετρώντας και αυτές που το ρώτησαν άλλοι) και να μην παίρνει απάντηση. 'Ισως δεν κατάλαβες το ύφος μου και εξηγούμαι όχι τόσο για να μην παρεξηγούμαι ως προς την προσωπικότητά μου αλλά ως προς το γιατί πήρα θέση. Πήρα θέση γιατί τόσες μέρες έχουμε διαβάσει τόνους μικρότητας και ούτε μία -κάπως αυστηρά ιδωμένο- σοβαρή απάντηση σε αυτή την τόσο απλή ερώτηση. 
> Ευχαριστώ για την ανοχή ελπίζω σε απάντηση από τους υπευθύνους για αυτήν -κι ο κλήρος πέφτει στον dti... κι ο κλήρος ....λα λα λα
> .......................


Δεν ανέφερα πουθενά γιατι πήρες θέση,αναφέρομαι στον ύφος των όσων γράφεις. (και όχι μονο εδώ ....). 
Αν το topic ειναι private - sorry δεν το ήξερα....
Αν δεν θέλεις να σε διακόπτει κανείς στειλτο με πμ 
Το αν με ενδιαφέρει : με ενδιαφέρει προφανώς! (Αλλιώς δεν θα διάβαζα τα ποστς)
Τελειωνει εδώ γιατι έχουμε πιο σοβαρα/σημαντικα θέματα να συζητήσουμε σε αυτό το topic

----------


## dti

Αγαπητή jismy,

Κατ΄ αρχήν σε παρακαλώ να έχεις υπομονή και να μην περιμένεις άμεση απάντηση σε post που κάνεις ξημερώματα και μάλιστα όταν οι απαντήσεις δεν εξαρτώνται από αυτούς στους οποίους απευθύνεις τις ερωτήσεις.

Για το θέμα της αίθουσας που επαναλαμβάνω μακάρι να αποδειχθεί μικρή, θα σας πει την άποψή του και ο harisk που μεσολάβησε για να μας δοθεί ο συγκεκριμένος χώρος. Εχω επικοινωνήσει μαζί του από σήμερα το πρωί και του έχω πει να μας δώσει πληροφορίες για εναλλακτικές λύσεις.

Στα αρχικά μηνύματα που έγραψα εδώ, τοποθετήθηκα σχετικά με το θέμα των ακροατών. Τα περί νομιμότητας κλπ. τα αφήνω ασχολίαστα.

Τέλος, για να μη νομίσεις οτι σε αγνοώ τόσο εσένα όσο και τους υπολοίπους (εξαιρείται ο papashark όταν εκφράζεται υβριστικά / ειρωνικά προς το πρόσωπό μου) θα ήθελα να λάβεις υπόψη σου κάποια πράγματα που προφανώς αγνοείς μια και είσαι λίγο σχετικά καιρό στο χώρο μας.

- Είμαι οικογενειάρχης με 2 παιδιά και κλέβω πολλές ώρες από την οικογένειά μου για να είμαι συνεπής εδώ μέσα και να εξυπηρετώ πλήθος από τα μέλη που με βομβαρδίζουν με ερωτήσεις και ειδικά όταν όλοι επείγονται να βρουν τα δυσεύρετα βύσματα που μας τυραννούν... (σου υπενθυμίζω οτι κάπως έτσι εξυπηρέτησα τον φίλο σου κι εσένα κατ' επέκταση, κλέβοντας μάλιστα χρόνο από την εργασία μου).
- Δεν συχνάζω στο irc οπότε δεν είχα την ευκαιρία να συνομιλήσω μαζί σου και ενδεχομένως να έχεις διαμορφώσει άσχημη εικόνα, κρίνοντας μόνο από τις κραυγές ορισμένων. 
- Αν και φαίνεται πολλές φορές να είμαι παρών στο forum, δεν σημαίνει οτι έχω τη δυνατότητα να ασχολούμαι συνεχώς με ερωτήματα που τίθενται γιατί τυχαίνει να εργάζομαι τις πρωινές ώρες και να μην είμαι φοιτητής ή επιχειρηματίας...
- Εδώ και 10 μέρες δεν έχω το αγαπημένο μου laptop (χάλασε λίγο πριν από scan, έτσι apostolis ::  και είμαι λίγο αποσυντονισμένος καθώς αναγκάστηκα να χρησιμοποιώ ένα σύστημα ανάγκης για να έχω πρόσβαση
- ...η οποία πρόσβαση τις τελευταίες μέρες μετά από την τοποθέτηση πιάτων τόσο από μένα όσο και από την πλευρά του achille, χειροτέρευσε δραματικά, οπότε έχω τεράστιους χρόνους αναμονής για να διαβάσω κάποιο μήνυμα εδώ...

Τέλος, θα έκρινα πολύ πιο εποικοδομητική την όλη παρουσία σου εδώ αν ασχολιόσουν και με άλλα θέματα που πραγματικά είναι ουσίας. Διαφορετικά μου δίνεις το δικαίωμα να παρομοιάσω το εκκολαπτόμενο πουλάκι στο avatar σου με εκκολαπτόμενο παπαγαλάκι.  ::  
Αυτά και ...no offence πιστεύω!

----------


## papashark

Αντιπαρέρχομαι τα όσα ενδιαφέροντα γράψατε επάνω, και ερωτώ τους δύο της Δ.Ε., που ελπίζω να έχουν συννενοηθεί μεταξύ τους (αφού οι προηγούμενες απαντήσεις τούς ήταν από αντικρουώμενες εώς μπερδεμένες για εμάς τους πληβίους), που είναι οι μόνοι υπεύθηνοι για αυτό το θέμα ξανά τα δύο θέματα :

1) Θα έχουμε στην διάθεση μας την μεγαλύτερη αίθουσα ή όχι ?

2) Θα έχει την δυνατότητα η Γ.Σ. να αποφασίσει η ίδια εάν θα δεχτεί ακροατές ή όχι ?

Παρακαλώ εάν υπάρχει κάποιος από την ΔΕ να απαντήσει υπεύθηνα στις παραπάνω δύο ερωτήσεις......

----------


## dti

> 1) Θα έχουμε στην διάθεση μας την μεγαλύτερη αίθουσα ή όχι ?





> Για το θέμα της αίθουσας που επαναλαμβάνω μακάρι να αποδειχθεί μικρή, θα σας πει την άποψή του και ο harisk που μεσολάβησε για να μας δοθεί ο συγκεκριμένος χώρος. Εχω επικοινωνήσει μαζί του από σήμερα το πρωί και του έχω πει να μας δώσει πληροφορίες για εναλλακτικές λύσεις.





> 2) Θα έχει την δυνατότητα η Γ.Σ. να αποφασίσει η ίδια εάν θα δεχτεί ακροατές ή όχι ?





> Για τους ακροατές υπάρχει ο περιορισμός που υπάρχει, πρέπει, δηλαδή, να εγκρίνει την εισδοχή τους ο Γενική Συνέλευση, πράγμα που δεν μπορεί να προεξοφληθεί από τώρα. Μια πρακτική λύση είναι να δώσουν κι αυτοί από τώρα τα ονόματά τους, να γίνουν δεκτοί στον χώρο του Δημοκρίτου και, αν τους δεχθεί η Συνέλευση, αποδεχομένη τον κίνδυνο να ακυρωθούν αργότερα οι αποφάσεις της, να μπουν, αν όχι να φύγουν.

----------


## papashark

1) Και η σωστή απάντηση είναι η ?.....

2) Παρακαλώ πολύ θα ήθελα μία καθαρή απάντηση, χωρίς σάλτσες. Εφόσον θα έχει το δικαίωμα η ΓΣ να αποφασίσει εάν θα δεχτεί ή όχι "ακροατές", να το ανακοινώσετε επίσημα, καθώς και να ορίσετε και τον τρόπο που θα μπορέσουν να προσέλθουν.

----------


## koki

> Αγαπητή jismy,
> 
> Κατ΄ αρχήν σε παρακαλώ να έχεις υπομονή και να μην περιμένεις άμεση απάντηση σε post που κάνεις ξημερώματα και μάλιστα όταν οι απαντήσεις δεν εξαρτώνται από αυτούς στους οποίους απευθύνεις τις ερωτήσεις.


Συγγνώμη αν φάνηκε κάτι τέτοιο, αλλά κατ'αρχάς το ερώτημα είχε τεθεί εδώ και μέρες και δυστυχώς δεν είχε απαντηθεί. Κατανοώ ότι δεν εξαρτάται μόνο από εσένα (ίσως καν από εσένα) αλλά δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς ανέλαβες την ευθύνη του μεσολαβητή και του οργανωτή. Προφανώς έχεις πάνω από ένα πράγματα να σκεφτείς και κάνεις και εντός και εκτός του συλλόγου, αλλά οι μέρες περνούν και το ζήτημα αυτό δεν μπορεί να περνάει στα ψιλά γράμματα κατ'εμε.



> Για το θέμα της αίθουσας που επαναλαμβάνω μακάρι να αποδειχθεί μικρή, θα σας πει την άποψή του και ο harisk που μεσολάβησε για να μας δοθεί ο συγκεκριμένος χώρος. Εχω επικοινωνήσει μαζί του από σήμερα το πρωί και του έχω πει να μας δώσει πληροφορίες για εναλλακτικές λύσεις.


Ευχαριστώ και εγώ αλλά υποθέτω και όλοι για αυτή σου την κίνηση.



> Στα αρχικά μηνύματα που έγραψα εδώ, τοποθετήθηκα σχετικά με το θέμα των ακροατών. Τα περί νομιμότητας κλπ. τα αφήνω ασχολίαστα.


Εγώ προσωπικά δε γνωρίζω ακριβώς τι λένε οι νόμοι, αλλά υπήρξαν αναφορές ξεκάθαρες παρα πάνω στη συζήτηση ότι κάτι τέτοιο είναι τουλάχιστον λάθος. Ίσως εύπιστα θεώρησα ότι ήταν ακριβείς, και σκέφτηκα ότι κάτι τέτοιο θα αποτελούσε πρόβλημα να παραμένει ασαφές.



> Τέλος, για να μη νομίσεις οτι σε αγνοώ τόσο εσένα όσο και τους υπολοίπους (εξαιρείται ο papashark όταν εκφράζεται υβριστικά / ειρωνικά προς το πρόσωπό μου) θα ήθελα να λάβεις υπόψη σου κάποια πράγματα που προφανώς αγνοείς μια και είσαι λίγο σχετικά καιρό στο χώρο μας.
> 
> - Είμαι οικογενειάρχης με 2 παιδιά και κλέβω πολλές ώρες από την οικογένειά μου για να είμαι συνεπής εδώ μέσα και να εξυπηρετώ πλήθος από τα μέλη που με βομβαρδίζουν με ερωτήσεις και ειδικά όταν όλοι επείγονται να βρουν τα δυσεύρετα βύσματα που μας τυραννούν... (σου υπενθυμίζω οτι κάπως έτσι εξυπηρέτησα τον φίλο σου κι εσένα κατ' επέκταση, κλέβοντας μάλιστα χρόνο από την εργασία μου).


Το καταλαβαίνω και πάλι ευχαριστώ κι εγώ και όλοι για τη συνεισφορά σου, απλά είναι μια απαιτητική περίοδος στο σύλλογο/δίκτυο - όσο και κουραστική, και παρ'ότι όλοι έχουμε τις υποχρεώσεις μας (κάποιο, όπως μάλλον εσύ περισσότερες) οφείλουμε να μην υποσιτίζουμε καμιά.



> - Δεν συχνάζω στο irc οπότε δεν είχα την ευκαιρία να συνομιλήσω μαζί σου και ενδεχομένως να έχεις διαμορφώσει άσχημη εικόνα, κρίνοντας μόνο από τις κραυγές ορισμένων.


Αν και θα έπρεπε να αφήσω κι εγώ ασχολίαστο αυτό,θα γράψω πως για έναν άνθρωπο μιλούν τα έργα και τα λόγια του. Και αν δε σε γνωρίζω κάθε τρίτου γνώμη περνάει κατ'αρχήν φιλτράρισμα και έπειτα σημειώνεται με επιφυλακτικότητα. Φυσικά και θα ήταν αν μη τι άλλο χαρά μου να σε γνωρίσω και από κοντά γιατί όλοι γνωρίζουν ότι με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο είσαι από τα πιο σημαντικά και ενεργά μέλη.



> - Αν και φαίνεται πολλές φορές να είμαι παρών στο forum, δεν σημαίνει οτι έχω τη δυνατότητα να ασχολούμαι συνεχώς με ερωτήματα που τίθενται γιατί τυχαίνει να εργάζομαι τις πρωινές ώρες και να μην είμαι φοιτητής ή επιχειρηματίας...
> - Εδώ και 10 μέρες δεν έχω το αγαπημένο μου laptop (χάλασε λίγο πριν από scan, έτσι apostolis και είμαι λίγο αποσυντονισμένος καθώς αναγκάστηκα να χρησιμοποιώ ένα σύστημα ανάγκης για να έχω πρόσβαση
> - ...η οποία πρόσβαση τις τελευταίες μέρες μετά από την τοποθέτηση πιάτων τόσο από μένα όσο και από την πλευρά του achille, χειροτέρευσε δραματικά, οπότε έχω τεράστιους χρόνους αναμονής για να διαβάσω κάποιο μήνυμα εδώ...


Κατανοητό, όπως προείπα, απλά δυστυχώς αυτά είναι τα άσχημα του να αναλαμβάνεις ευθύνες. Δυστυχώς οι άλλοι - καλώς ή κακώς- μερικές φορές είναι πολύ αυστηροί και απαιτητικοί μαζί σου.



> Τέλος, θα έκρινα πολύ πιο εποικοδομητική την όλη παρουσία σου εδώ αν ασχολιόσουν και με άλλα θέματα που πραγματικά είναι ουσίας. Διαφορετικά μου δίνεις το δικαίωμα να παρομοιάσω το εκκολαπτόμενο πουλάκι στο avatar σου με εκκολαπτόμενο παπαγαλάκι.  
> Αυτά και ...no offence πιστεύω!


Φυσικά και δεν παρεξηγούμαι γιατί αναγνωρίζω πως άνθρωποι με εμπειρία μεγαλύτερη της δικής μου και στη ζωή αλλά και στο εν λόγω αντικείμενο έχουν το δικαίωμα και ενίοτε και την υποχρέωση να με συμβουλεύουν. Παρ'όλα αυτά και θυμίζοντάς σου ότι εκτός του ότι δε γνωριζόμαστε αρκετά, εγώ βρίσκομαι στην άλλη άκρη της Αθήνας και ίσως να μην έχουν υποπέσει στην αντίληψή σου τυχόν ενέργειες μου. Αν πάλι γνωρίζεις, και όμως έχεις πάλι ενστάσεις, τότε κάθε κριτική δεκτή.

Θα προσπαθήσω αρκετά να μην προσβληθώ από τη δήλωση περί παπαγάλων όμως, ας μου επιτραπεί. Μπορεί να έχω λάθη, αλλά το copyright είναι δικό μου. 

Συγγώμη που απάντησα σε κάτι τόσο προσωπικό και για άλλη μια φορά αποπροσανατόλισα τη συζήτηση (η οποία όμως μάλλον έχει εκτροχιαστεί προ πολλού) αλλά συνεχίζοντας τις παροιμίες .. χορεύω αφού μπήκα στο χορό, και ειδικά στη Ρώμη.

Για εξαντλητικά πολλοστή φορά ευχαριστώ τους αναγνώστες για την ανοχή τους.

----------


## ggeorgan

Πάνο (papashark),
Στο προηγούμενο post μου εξέθεσα τον προβληματισμό μου στο θέμα των ακροατών. Η τελική θέση μου ήταν ήδη γνωστή και όσο ξεκάθαρη γίνεται. Θεωρώ ότι οι ακροατές μόνο προβλήματα θα φέρουν. Περιμένω ν' ακούσω και τις απόψεις όσων άλλων συγκινεί το θέμα, μήπως κάτι μου έχει ξεφύγει. Το να μου γράψεις ακόμα μια φορά ότι εσύ και ολίγοι άλλοι, ήδη γνωστόι σε μένα, δεν αποδέχεσθε την θέση μου είναι πλεονασμός. Το γνωρίζω ήδη. 
Σου υπενθυμίζω, όμως, ότι εγώ έχω ευθύνη, και νομική ακόμη, να γίνει η συνέλευση σωστά. Εσύ παραιτήθηκες απ' αυτήν την ευθύνη. Αφού έχω ευθύνη, έχω, επομένως, και κατά τι περισσότερη εξουσία να αποφασίσω για το θέμα. Για να μην φωνάζει, όμως, κανείς οτι αποφασίζω και διατάσσω, είπα να ακούσω κι άλλες γνώμες, μήπως βρεθεί καλύτερη λύση. Αν το θέμα συγκινεί μόνον εσένα ή δεν μου γίνει πρόταση που συμφωνεί με τον νόμο και την συνείδησή μου, θα αναλάβω τον κίνδυνο να αποκλείσω τους ακροατές και εσύ μπορείς να συνεχίσεις να διαμαρτύρεσαι. Μπορείς να σκεφθείς κάτι καλό που θα βοηθήσει ; Γράψε το. 
Δεν μπορείς ; Το θέμα μπορείς να το θέσεις στην γενική συνέλευση και να ζητήσεις να αναβληθεί, επειδή δεν έκανε δεκτούς ακροατές. Αυτό θα γραφεί στα πρακτικά και, αν γίνει δεκτό από την Γενική Συνέλευση ως λόγος αναβολής, όταν πάνε στο Πρωτοδικείο τα πρακτικά για επικύρωση, ο δικαστής θα γελάσει με την καρδιά του.
Αυτές είνα οι επιλογές που βλέπω, εκτός κι αν κάποιος πει κάτι νέο. Διάλεξε και πάρε. Γράψε κιόλας από τώρα καθαρά (όπως πιστεύω τοποθετήθηκα κι εγώ) τι επιλέγεις κι ας μην το κουράσουμε άλλο το θέμα.

----------


## koki

Απαντώντας στον κ.GGEORGAN προβληματίζομαι κι εγώ στο ότι από τη μία ίσως να είναι λάθος και κάπως 'άσχημο' το να απαγορευτούν οι ακροατές και να φαντάζει σα λύση του ποδιού για το θέμα της επάρκειας χώρου, αλλά δεδομένης της γενικότερης αναμπουμπούλας ίσως να ειναι πιο πρακτικό το να αποφευχθούν. Το τι μας βολεύει περισσότερο απο το τι είναι ορθότερο όμως συχνά απέχει μίλια (ναυτικά). Σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις εγώ επιλέγω το "δημοκρατικότερο". Μετά νιώθω πάντα τουλάχιστον ιδεολογικά συνεπής.

----------


## ggeorgan

Και εγώ αυτό θα επέλεγα εάν δεν είχα την ευθύνη (νομική και ηθική) να επιλέξω, γιατί αυτό θα με βόλευε περισσότερο ... . Από χαρακτηρισμούς (για το τι είναι δημοκρατικότερο) έχω χορτάσει, νέες σκέψεις, όμως, δεν βλέπω.
Προτάσεις μπορεί κανείς να κάνει ;

----------


## papashark

> ......θα αναλάβω τον κίνδυνο να αποκλείσω τους ακροατές και εσύ μπορείς να συνεχίσεις να διαμαρτύρεσαι. 
> ..... Το θέμα μπορείς να το θέσεις στην γενική συνέλευση και να ζητήσεις να αναβληθεί, επειδή δεν έκανε δεκτούς ακροατές.


Ναι επιτέλους έγραψες και εσύ μία ξεκάθαρη θέση.

Τι αντιλαμβάνομαι ως "στα παλιά μου τα παπούτσια τι λες εσύ και οι φίλοι σου, εγώ δεν θα τους δεχτώ". Και δεύτερον ότι "κάνε ότι γουστάρεις και εάν τολμάς ζήτα ακύρωση της ΓΣ".


Είστε το τρίδυμο για τα πανηγύρια......

Αίσχος......

----------


## sotiris

τριδυμο;

----------


## papashark

> τριδυμο;


Αυτό σε μάρανε εσένα ?

----------


## sotiris

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sotiris
> 
> τριδυμο;
> 
> 
> Αυτό σε μάρανε εσένα ?


εχεις κατι μαζι μου Πανο;

(τελος του μηνα ειναι η πρωτη κληρωση του Εθνικου Λαχειου,εχει και εκει τριδυμο  ::  )

----------


## ggeorgan

Πάνο (papashark),
Κατανοώ ειλικρινώς την αδυναμία σου να γράψεις κάτι επί της ουσίας. Εκείνο που δεν κατανοώ είναι γιατί αισθάνεσαι την ακατανίκητη ανάγκη να διαφημίζεις αδιάκοπα την ανεπάρκειά σου αυτή. 
Είσαι ελεύθερος να ερμηνεύεις όπως θέλεις το γραφόμενά μου, εγώ, όμως, πρέπει να προσέχω όχι πώς θα τα (παρ)ερμηνεύσεις εσύ ανευθύνως για την θλιβερή ακολουθία σου (που μάλλον τους θεωρείς πολύ κουτούς, για να πιστεύεις ότι δεν μπορούν να δουν την ουσία σε τόσο ξεκάθαρο ζήτημα), αλλά πώς θα ερμηνεύσει τις πράξεις μου υπευθύνως το Πρωτοδικείο. Εκεί να δω τα κότσια σου, αν έχεις. 

Το «τρίδυμο» είναι εκ παραδρομής, ή έχεις κανέναν κατά νουν ;

ΥΓ Το ότι δεν καταλαβαίνεις μερικά από τα γραφόμενά μου, δεν σημαίνει αναγκαστικά πως δεν είναι ξεκάθαρα. Δεν σου έλεγαν κάτι φίλοι σου οτι πρέπει να διαβάσεις μια σειρά βιβλίων για να διευρύνεις το πνεύμα σου ; Ε, λοιπόν, το εννοούσαν, δεν σε δούλευαν.

----------


## andreas

Θα τολμήσω αν προτείνω το εξής: να επιτραπεί η είσοδος μόνο αν υπάρχει αρκετός χώρος. Δηλαδή , αν δεν γεμίσει η αίθουσα να μπούν όσοι θέλουν αλλιώς όχι. ¨οποις θέλει έρχεται με δικό του ρίσκο και χωρις ιστορίες μετα.....
Αν βρούμε μεγαλύτερη αίθουσα θα δούμε....

----------


## harisk

> 1) Και η σωστή απάντηση είναι η ?.....


Η σωστή απάντηση είναι ότι μέχρι στιγμής ο Δημόκριτος μπορεί να διαθέσει μόνο την γνωστή αίθουσα και όχι το μεγάλο αμφιθέατρο. Επίσης προτείνω εάν εσύ ή όποιος άλλος έχει μεγαλύτερη αίθουσα να την χρησιμοποιήσουμε για να βγω και εγώ από την υποχρέωση και τον κόπο να κανονίζω τα σχετικά. Δεν προλαβαίνω να ξαναδιαβάσω αυτό το thread για αυτό αν υπάρχει κάτι να το δούμε υπο την μορφή αποτελέσματος και ΟΧΙ post.




> 2) Παρακαλώ πολύ θα ήθελα μία καθαρή απάντηση, χωρίς σάλτσες. Εφόσον θα έχει το δικαίωμα η ΓΣ να αποφασίσει εάν θα δεχτεί ή όχι "ακροατές", να το ανακοινώσετε επίσημα, καθώς και να ορίσετε και τον τρόπο που θα μπορέσουν να προσέλθουν.


Η δική μου προτίμηση πάντως θα είταν να μην έρθουν παρατηρητές του "OHE", απλά θα δυσκολέψουν τα πράγματα. Είναι ουσιαστικά η πρώτη συνάντηση των μελλών αυτού του συλλόγου, ας την αφιερώσουμε αποκλειστικά στο στόχο μας. Αν θέλουμε μεγάλη παρεά ας κάνουμε μια ημερίδα για μη κερδοσκοπικά δίκτυα λαϊκής βάσης ή μια επίδειξη μόδας!

Ποιος να μου το έλεγε ότι εκτός από τους μπελάδες που έχω θα αποκτήσω και νέους, "Ασύρματους". 

Άντε καλή μας συνέλευση.

----------


## papashark

Πρόταση για άλλο χώρο είχε γίνει εδώ και πάρα πολύ καιρό.

Όσο αναφορά τα σχόλια για "επιδειξης μόδας", δεν θα ήθελα να κάνω κάποιο σχόλιο.

----------


## ggeorgan

Το ότι έγινε πρόταση δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει οι, όντως, υπεύθυνοι να την αποδεχθούν. Αυτοί έχουν την ευθύνη. Στις δημοκρατίες, όποιος έχει την ευθύνη των αποφάσεων, έχει και την εξουσία των αποφάσεων. Κι αυτό το γράφουν τα βιβλία που σου σύστησαν οι καλοί σου φίλοι.
Για το τρίδυμο, θα γράψεις κάτι ξεκάθαρο ;

----------


## papashark

> Το ότι έγινε πρόταση δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει οι, όντως, υπεύθυνοι να την αποδεχθούν. Αυτοί έχουν την ευθύνη. Στις δημοκρατίες, όποιος έχει την ευθύνη των αποφάσεων, έχει και την εξουσία των αποφάσεων. Κι αυτό το γράφουν τα βιβλία που σου σύστησαν οι καλοί σου φίλοι.
> Για το τρίδυμο, θα γράψεις κάτι ξεκάθαρο ;


Πάλι σου έκοψε η μπεσαμέλ, δεύτερη φορά σήμερα......

Πρέπει να προσέχει να μην αλλάζεις αυτά που λες.

----------


## papashark

Μια που πλέον είναι ξεκάθαρο στα δικά μου τουλάχιστον μάτια, ότι η απόφαση σαν είναι να μην δεχτείτε κόσμο, προκαταβάλοντας την απόφαση της ΓΣ, και να την φέρετε σε προτετελεσμένα, δεν θα ασχοληθώ άλλο με το θέμα.

Δεν πρόκειτε να υποβάλω καμία ένσταση για την μεθόδευση που κάνατε, πλην όμως καταγγέλω εδώ, όπως και θα κάνω και στην Γ.Σ., την μεθόδευση αυτή.

----------


## ggeorgan

Πάνο (papashark)
Βεβαίως και δεν θα κάνεις ένσταση γιατί θα γίνεις περίγελως. Το πολύ, πολύ να ελκύσεις τον οίκτο των μελών, τον οποίο, ασφαλώς, αξίζεις.
Τώρα, αν όλος ο πολιτικός, σωματειακός σου λόγος αναλίσκεται (, όπως δείχνει η παντελής έλλειψη σ΄αυτόν ουσιαστικής προτάσεως ή και στοιχειώδους προβληματισμού,) στην βαρυσήμαντη καταγγελία σου, θαυμάζω το βάθος και την ωριμότητά του. Αλλοίμονο, η ένταση των κραυγών σου δεν φθάνει να καλύψει την χαίνουσα κενότητά τους.
Να σου θυμίσω, επίσης, ότι το ρήμα προκαταβάλλω σημαίνει δίδω προκαταβολή, άλλως μπροστάντζα, άλλως καπάρο, άλλως αρραβώνα κλπ. Η αγραμματωσύνη κρύβεται εύκολα, αρκεί ν΄ανοίξεις και κανένα λεξικό. Πόσο δίκιο είχαν οι φίλοι σου για εκείνα τα βιβλία !
Αμ εκείνα τα προτετελεσμένα τι να είναι ; Κάτι σαν τις προτηγανισμένες πατάτες, ασφαλώς. 
Σαν τον εκπρόσωπο τύπου του Σαντάμ τα λες ! Keep up the good work ! 
Μοναχά να φροντίσεις να γραφούν σωστά και στα πρακτικά για να γελάσει και όλο το Πρωτοδικείο.
Χρωστάς απάντηση και για το τρίδυμο. Όχι τίποτ' άλλο, αλλά για να δεις και συ την γλύκα.

----------


## xaotikos

*ΔΕ ΒΑΡΕΘΗΚΑΤΕ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ???*

----------


## atzo

Δυστυχώς θα συμφωνήσω με τον xaotikos. Από την μέχρι τώρα εμπειρία μου στο forum, υπάρχουν δύο κατηγορίες μηνυμάτων:

1) Τα σχετικά με το αντικείμενο του forum (τεχνικό κομμάτι)

2) Oι κόντρες μεταξύ μελών του forum (...κουτσομπολιό, ή επιθέσεις)

Τα ίδια κάθε φορά επαναλαμβάνονται, μόνο που οι πρωταγωνιστές αλλάζουν (να μην βαριόμαστε κιόλας...)

Ρε παιδιά, αν έχετε κάποια διαφωνία μεταξύ σας, πάρτε ένα τηλέφωνο και λύστε το (τι το έχουμε το Voip άλλωστε!! σε high priority κιόλας!). Δεν νομίζω ότι η πλειοψηφία ενδιαφέρεται να διαβάζει τις ατελείωτες γραμμές από προσωπικές ή μη επιθέσεις που τελικά δεν μας οδηγούν σε κανένα συμπέρασμα.

Συγνώμη για την παρέμβαση, αλλά προσωπικά δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου αυτή η συμπεριφορά! Πόσο μάλλον από άτομα τα οποία έχουν δώσει τόσα πολλά στο AWMN και θα περίμενα μια πιο σοβαρή αντιμετώπιση.

Εγώ παρότι δεν έχω τόσο μεγάλη προσφορά στον Σύλογο, εξακολουθώ να ασχολούμαι με το τεχνικό κομμάτι και συνεχίζω να βλέπω το ΑWMN σαν hobby, όπως και οι περισσότεροι.

----------


## apostolis

Είμαι σχετικά νέος στο AWMN(αν και έχω γραφτεί εδώ και ένα χρόνο στο forum) και μπορεί να μου πείτε ότι δε μου πέφτει λόγος, αλλά πιστεύω ότι οι κόντρες αυτές δεν κάνουν καθόλου καλό στην εικόνα του δικτύου αλλά ούτε στην εικόνα του συλλόγου!
Το βλέπω λογικό να υπάρχουν συγκρούσεις, μιας και το AWMN πλέον με το μέγεθος που έχει είναι σαν μια μικρή κοινωνία,όπου ύπάρχουν συμπάθειες και αντιπάθειες αλλά κάτι τέτοιο θα πρέπει να μη φαίνεται στο forum(ή τουλάχιστον να υπάρχει κάποιο μέτρο) και γενικά θα πρέπει καταλάβουμε ότι είναι άσχημο ανθρωποι που συνεργάζονται για κάτι (χώρις να σημαίνει ότι έχουν κοινά κίνητρα) να έρχονται σε συγκρούσεις-διότι κάτι τέτοιο κάνει κακό στο αποτελέσμα της συνεργασίας και είναι φανερό ότι το AWMN απαιτεί συνεργασία και καλή θέληση!!


Υ.Γ. είναι γεγονός ότι το laptop του Δαμιανού χάλασε πριν ξεκινήσουμε scan
(είμαι γνωστός γκαντέμης!!  ::  )

----------


## ggeorgan

Όπως γνωρίζουν όσοι έχουν διαβάσει τα σχεδόν 900 posts μου, η θέση μου ήταν πάντα εναντίον των εντάσεων και υπέρ του συγκερασμού των απόψεων δια της συζητήσεως. Στο forum και στο δίκτυο είμαστε για να κάνουμε το χόμπυ μας, όχι για να παθιαζόμαστε εναντίον αλλήλων.
Δυστυχώς, η στάση αυτή άφησε περιθώριο σε ανθρώπους χωρίς αντίστοιχες αναστολές να δημιουργήσουν, χωρίς ουσιαστική αιτία, αλλά μόνον για προσωπικές τους αδυναμίες, κλίμα διχασμού και διασπάσεως. Εξ ίσου βλαπτική ήταν η αδράνεια των περισσοτέρων μπροστά σ΄ αυτό το κακό, μαζί και η δική μου. Την αδράνεια αυτή, την απροθυμία να βρωμίσουμε τα χέρια μας, ορισμένοι την εξέλαβαν ως επιδοκιμασία.
Επειδή, όμως, έχω ανάγκη να γίνουν οι εκλογές ώστε να τελειώσω από την προσωρινή αυτή αποστολή για να κοιτάξω την οικογένεια και την δουλειά μου, ήμουν υποχρεωμένος, κι από τον νόμο ακόμα, να λάβω αποφάσεις. Για τον λόγο αυτό έγινα εύκολος στόχος των διασπαστών. Νομίζω ότι είχα το δικαίωμα, αλλά και την υποχρέωση, να αμυνθώ, ιδίως όταν απρόκλητα εθίγη η τιμή μου.
Με απογοήτευσε η επαμφοτερίζουσα στάση και η σιωπή των περισσοτέρων εδώ μέσα. Δεν φταίνε πάντα εξ ίσου δύο που καυγαδίζουν, κυρίες και κύριοι. Δεν το αποκλείω και μερικοί να απήλαυσαν τους καυγάδες και άλλοι απλώς να φοβήθηκαν να παρέμβουν. Κρίμα, διότι αν αρκετοί είχαν κινηθεί εγκαίρως και παρέμβει, τίποτε απ’ αυτά που τώρα μας στενοχωρούν δεν θα είχε συμβεί. Και πάντως, θα είχαν καλύτερη γνώση του θέματος από την επιδερμική που μαρτυρά η εκ των υστέρων αγανάκτησίς τους.

----------


## koki

*apostolis* χαίρομαι που σε ξέρω και μεταξύ άλλων ζηλεύω που κατάφερες να πεις τόσο απλά και όμορφα αυτή την αλήθεια. Ελπίζω να μεγαλώσουμε λίγο και να την χωνέψουμε και όχι μόνο να κουνάμε το κεφάλι όπως στη μαμά στα 16.

----------


## Thanosch

> Με απογοήτευσε η επαμφοτερίζουσα στάση και η σιωπή των περισσοτέρων εδώ μέσα...


Να βγούμε να πούμε τι ; Μπράβο καλα τα λέτε συνεχίστε πιο έντονα να απολαύσουμε μέχρι πού μπορεί να φτάσει η ανθρώπινη γελιότητα ;; Να που βγαίνω και λέω ντροπή σας! Είναι ένα έργο που ξεκίνησε ερασιτεχνικά και για χόμπι και απ'ότι βλέπω πάτε να το γυρίσετε σε επάγγελμα.. Αν θέλετε να συνεχίσω υπάρχουν αρκετά... Δεν θα'θελα να πέσω στο επίπεδό σας!

----------


## ggeorgan

thanosch
Δεν σε γνωρίζω. Έχεις, όμως, μάλλον, το elevation λάθος. 
Έπεσες, κατά την γνώμη μου, *ήδη* πιο κάτω, αφού :
1. Δεν επιχειρείς να επιλύσεις την διαφωνία σου ιδιωτικώς με pm, πριν την δημοσιοποιήσεις.
2. Δεν κάνεις τον κόπο να αιτιολογήσεις την κατηγορία σου για το «επάγγελμα». 
3. Αναφέρεις αορίστως ότι έχεις κι άλλα να πεις, ώστε, είτε να συνεχισθεί ο καυγάς, είτε να μείνει ρετσινιά στον άλλον, αν δεν συνεχίσει. 
Τρία λάθη σε λιγότερες από τέσσαρες γραμμές κειμένου ...
Θα ήθελα να δω όσους γνησίως δυσανασχετούν με τους καυγάδες να παίρνουν αιτιολογημένη, μελετημένη θέση. Πώς στο καλό καταλήγουμε στην ορθή σύνθεση ενός ασυρμάτου κόμβου ; Διαβάζουμε, πειραματιζόμαστε, συνδιαλεγόμεθα και βγαίνει συμπέρασμα. Δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε το ίδιο ψύχραιμα για πράγματα που είναι σαφώς πιο ξεκάθαρα, όπως ο χώρος της συνελεύσεως ή η είσοδος σ΄αυτήν ακροατών ; Τόσος κόπος είναι να ρωτήσουμε να μάθουμε τουλάχιστον τις αντικειμενικές παραμέτρους ενός προβλήματος πριν αρχίσουμε τις κραυγές ; Αφού δεν κάνουμε τον κόπο να σεβασθούμε τον χρόνο των άλλων, πώς θέλουμε να σεβασθούν αυτοί τον δικό μας ;

----------


## Mick Flemm

"Ασχετο" 

Συγνώμη που διακόπτω κιόλας...

Θέλω να πω οτι εξουσιοδοτώ τον Αχιλέα (Achille) Κότση να κάνει ότι χρειαστεί για να εγγραφώ στο σύλογο αφού λόγω εξεταστικής δεν μπορώ να έρθω ο ίδιος (του έχω στείλει και scanαρισμένη την δήλωση).

Μπορείτε να συνεχίσετε τώρα....

----------


## ggeorgan

Θα εννοείς ότι έχεις στείλει την εξουσιοδότηση.
Καλή επιτυχία.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Να 'σαι καλά...

----------


## Thanosch

Συγνώμη για τον αυθορμητισμό μου αλλα ήταν εν ψυχρώ (προηγήθηκε κάτι πριν)  ::  ... Κάποιοι απο σάς θυσίασαν πολύ χρόνο αλλα και χρήμα για να έχουμε κάτι εμείς τώρα.  ::  Τώρα που τα πράγματα δείχνουν να ηρεμούν θά'θελα να ευχηθώ καλή συνέχεια στα παιδια ....  ::

----------


## KGP

-Ascheti sfina-
an kai den ksero an einai to sosto topic gia na theso ta akoloutha prochoro -kai o theos/allax mazi mou-:
Pros armodia organa tou D.S.
1) Eime stin lista -pithanotata ton idritikon melon-?
2) Eime tamiakos entaxei pros tis ipochreoseis mou?

-kai tora sta schetika-
an kai poli den me kseroun giati me tis doulies pou echo mpleksei den kinoume oso tha eprepe mesa sto silogo gia gnostous logous sta palia meli, alla pros ti i oli fasaria re paides?

giati den ginete ena meeting -nai ksero kai allo meeting- sto opio tha simetechoun o georgan -ta cheretismata mou agapite, to dti -damiane sorry gia tin anastatosi pou sou dimiourgo otan erchomai athina...kai telika den vriskomaste...tha prospathiso na epanorthoso- kai tou papashark -o...kolitos  :: - kai na ta sizitisete na ta vrite -nai i ou- kai na prochorisete analogos.

pisteuo oti i oli "kontra" pou einai kai online kai fenete apo ola ta meli nin kai palea opos kai epidoksous pou theloun na simetaschoun sto olo project kai ton silogo mono anastatosi dimiourgi kai dinei mia poli kaki entiposi se olous akoma kai autous tous opious theloume na proseggisoume gia diaforous logous -chrimatodotiseis, sinergasies k.a.-.

koinos paides we are loosing fase....big time.

auta ta oliga...ante pali back to my cave

Brgds KGP

Ps kalos echonton to pragmaton einai o teleuteos chimonas pou tha eime mono perastikos apo athina....elpizo otan patiso to podi mou -kai milame gia 51 noumero...bigfoot- ta themelia na einai pio gera kai na vadizoume sinfona me tis archikes prosdokies pou eichame kai ta oneira pou kaname -gia opious ta thimountai!-

----------


## DiGi

Μπορεί να έβαλες την τσίφρα σου κάπου και να βαφτίστικες ιδρυτικό μέλος αλλά η απουσία σου τόσο καιρό σε έχει διαγράψει από τα πραγματικά μέλη.
Με το καλό να γυρίσεις πίσω να δεις πως είναι τα πράματα και να μας ακολουθήσεις πλέον.

----------


## KGP

> Μπορεί να έβαλες την τσίφρα σου κάπου και να βαφτίστικες ιδρυτικό μέλος αλλά η απουσία σου τόσο καιρό σε έχει διαγράψει από τα πραγματικά μέλη.
> Με το καλό να γυρίσεις πίσω να δεις πως είναι τα πράματα και να μας ακολουθήσεις πλέον.


oute autovaftistika oute tipota analogo...ekana apla mia erotisi kai perimeno apo ta armodia organa tin analogi apantisi.

aplos edosa info gia to pou mporoun na vroun to onoma mou...kai perito na po oti prospathisa aplos na fano entaxei apenanti stis oikonomikes ipochreoseis pou pithanon echo san melos -?- opos epraxa apo tin archi otan "evala tin tsifra mou" opos les.

kai efoson i apousia mou -apo to forum giati epikinonia prospatho na echo esto kai tilefoniki 99% me dti- einai spania giati toulachiston den mpike kapios ston kopo na me enimerosi...?

Brgds KGP

----------


## pavlidisd

Είτε ιδρυτικό μέλος είτε όχι καλό θα ήταν να σεβόμαστε τους κανόνες του φόρουμ.

Σε παρακαλώ πολύ να "μεταφράσεις" τα δύο παραπάνω μηνύματά σου σε ελληνικά.

----------


## wiresounds

> oute autovaftistika oute tipota analogo...ekana apla mia erotisi kai perimeno apo ta armodia organa tin analogi apantisi.
> 
> aplos edosa info gia to pou mporoun na vroun to onoma mou...kai perito na po oti prospathisa aplos na fano entaxei apenanti stis oikonomikes ipochreoseis pou pithanon echo san melos -?- opos epraxa apo tin archi otan "evala tin tsifra mou" opos les.
> 
> kai efoson i apousia mou -apo to forum giati epikinonia prospatho na echo esto kai tilefoniki 99% me dti- einai spania giati toulachiston den mpike kapios ston kopo na me enimerosi...?
> 
> Brgds KGP


Σε παρακαλώ να γράφεις τα Ελληνικά με Ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες σε αυτό το forum.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από DiGi
> 
> Μπορεί να έβαλες την τσίφρα σου κάπου και να βαφτίστικες ιδρυτικό μέλος αλλά η απουσία σου τόσο καιρό σε έχει διαγράψει από τα πραγματικά μέλη.
> Με το καλό να γυρίσεις πίσω να δεις πως είναι τα πράματα και να μας ακολουθήσεις πλέον.
> 
> 
> oute autovaftistika oute tipota analogo...ekana apla mia erotisi kai perimeno apo ta armodia organa tin analogi apantisi.


Perros,

Μην το παίρνεις προσωπικά το μήνυμα του DiGi

Από τα 35 ιδρυτικά μέλη, ενεργά είναι τα 15........

Δυστυχώς ο όρος "ιδρυτικό μέλος" είναι βαριά κουβέντα, και κάποια από τα 20 μη ενεργά μέλη έχουν προσπαθήσει πολύ για τον awmn (dromeas, jillian κλπ) και άλλα καθόλου.....

Καταλαβαίνεις ότι με απλή υπογραφή μπορεί να σου δίνει το έννομο δικαίωμα, αλλά στα μάτια των άλλων, μόνο οι πράξεις σου, σου δίνουν το ηθικό δικαίωμα. (Χωρίς να θέλω να αναφερθώ σε καμία περίπτωση για το εάν και κατά πόσο έχεις συμβάλει εσύ προσωπικά)

Όσο αναφορά την απάντηση, ειδικά σε τέτοιες δύσκολες στιγμές, το να ρωτάς στο σπίτι του κρεμασμένου για σχοινή, μάλλον επιδηνώνει την κατάσταση.

Για παράδειγμα, εγώ έχω αυτοδεσμευτεί ότι δεν θα γράφω για το αντικείμενο, προκειμένου να μην ρίχνω λάδι στην φωτιά.

----------

